# Not a rod but...



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone here make there own lures? Dunno if this would be considered a topic for this forum but figured plug/rig building sounded right. Just curious who makes other fishing stuff other than rods.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jackalopehunter said:


> Anyone here make there own lures? Dunno if this would be considered a topic for this forum but figured plug/rig building sounded right. Just curious who makes other fishing stuff other than rods.


check out the posts by smitty919, he builds a lot of lures but hasn't posted in awhile. 

here's an example- he does great work

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59385


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

wow, that is nice, thanks surfcat for the link, thought i was tying decent jigs/flies (for panfish back in Mo.) but that is awesome.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think Smitty is the only plug builder that has posted here, but I belive Smoothlures does his own bucktails. A few other folks on here pour their own stuff, but they don't post about it much.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

check this... there's quite a few builders here...

http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

wow thanks rockfish, great link!


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Rockfish1 said:


> check this... there's quite a few builders here...
> 
> http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/index.php


The barn is a sick site. My go to for checking things back home in Jerz.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I myself have some deep roots in the barn. Member since 2002 when there were only a couple hundred guys or so. A lot has changed there but I still visit daily.


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

I make a lot of lures. every thing is made of lead. never learnd wood plugs


----------

